# Royal Blood: Create Your Own Fantasy Titles



## Wraith Form (Feb 28, 2019)

"the Unburt"

The whosisnow?


----------



## pauldanieljohnson (Feb 28, 2019)

Wraith Form said:


> "the Unburt"
> 
> The whosisnow?




Unburt = Ernie

But seriously, cool article. An interesting companion piece would be something on heraldry and how family history, national identity, and the joining of bloodlines influences all the symbolism in armorial bearings.


----------



## Gammadoodler (Feb 28, 2019)

Regarding sobriquets, there should be an addendum whereby any title which does not include "the Dance" shall be rerolled until it is included.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Mar 1, 2019)

.


----------



## TregMallin (Mar 2, 2019)

Wraith Form said:


> "the Unburt"
> 
> The whosisnow?




I think it is supposed to be The Unburnt.


----------



## Draegn (Mar 2, 2019)

Why is there no love for Baronets? Dragons think they go well with crumpets.

One could use other languages for the various races. Welsh works nicely for the elves.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welsh_peers_and_baronets


----------



## Wraith Form (Mar 2, 2019)

TregMallin said:


> I think it is supposed to be The Unburnt.




Well, yes, obviously.  We typically call what I did ^ up there a "joke," intended to make others laugh.


----------



## Derren (Mar 2, 2019)

Titles and the feudal hierarchy were very important in the times D&D tries to take its society from, so instead of presenting a random generator which can result in nonsense titles it would be better if there were articles about how feudal politics worked and how to incorporate fantasy elements into it.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2019)

Derren said:


> Titles and the feudal hierarchy were very important in the times D&D tries to take its society from, so instead of presenting a random generator which can result in nonsense titles it would be better if there were articles about how feudal politics worked and how to incorporate fantasy elements into it.




Jeez dude. It was just a bit of fun.


----------



## TregMallin (Mar 2, 2019)

Wraith Form said:


> Well, yes, obviously.  We typically call what I did ^ up there a "joke," intended to make others laugh.




It was hilarious.


----------



## SuperSam888 (Mar 8, 2019)

pauldanieljohnson said:


> Unburt = Ernie
> 
> But seriously, cool article. An interesting companion piece would be something on heraldry and how family history, national identity, and the joining of bloodlines influences all the symbolism in armorial bearings.




1st of all: I lol'd so hard at your joke. 
2nd: That would be a cool idea for an article.


----------

